# Clamoroso Cristiano Ronaldo: "Florentino, vado via"



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2017)

Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



non ci credo proprio. Ronaldo chiuderà la carriera al Real, è troppo competitivo e sa che solo li potrà vincere sempre.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



Cristiano vieni in Italia, se evasi il fisco e sei famoso non succede nulla!
Vedi Valentino rossi, ezio greggio e compagnia varia
Ti aspettiamo!


----------



## Pit96 (16 Giugno 2017)

Non ci crederò mai. Rimane a Madrid


----------



## DrHouse (16 Giugno 2017)

scambio alla pari con donnarumma...
uno ha problemi col fisco, un'altro li avrà presto, grazie al caro amico...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

Ecco ora la vera motivazione del perchè Mendes era qui a Milano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco ora la vera motivazione del perchè Mendes era qui a Milano



da noi c'è pure il suo amato pupillo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Vabbè dai, prendiamo Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



Resterà al Real.

Se proprio sarà divorzio, andrà al PSG.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



Dovrebbe andar in Galera insieme a Messi e l'altro Neymar

Quanto mi fanno schifo sta gente...


----------



## ignaxio (16 Giugno 2017)

Cristiano, vieni dal tuo idolo Andrè Silva!!!!


----------



## wildfrank (16 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ci crederò mai. Rimane a Madrid



Ma qualche società non avrebbe offerto 180 milioni per il suo cartellino? Chissà a lui di stipendio! Ci potrebbe stare, potrebbe essere.....


----------



## Luca_Taz (16 Giugno 2017)

SE va via torna allo UTD x me


----------



## nimloth (16 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Cristiano vieni in Italia, se evasi il fisco e sei famoso non succede nulla!
> Vedi Valentino rossi, ezio greggio e compagnia varia
> Ti aspettiamo!



Da noi puoi diventare pure Primo Ministro.
E poi c'è il tuo amico Silva


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2017)

eccolo il nostro top player per vendere le magliette!!


----------



## Eziomare (16 Giugno 2017)

Se fosse vero, Utd o Psg.


----------



## diavolo (16 Giugno 2017)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma qualche società non avrebbe offerto 180 milioni per il suo cartellino? Chissà a lui di stipendio! Ci potrebbe stare, potrebbe essere.....



Un club cinese gli aveva offerto 100 milioni di ingaggio all'anno e 300 al Real per il cartellino


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Cristiano vieni in Italia, se evasi il fisco e sei famoso non succede nulla!
> Vedi Valentino rossi, ezio greggio e compagnia varia
> Ti aspettiamo!





DrHouse ha scritto:


> scambio alla pari con donnarumma...
> uno ha problemi col fisco, un'altro li avrà presto, grazie al caro amico...


Vi amo entrambi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2017)

Cristiano...indovina chi ha preso il tuo pupillo ed è amico di Mendes?


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



Godo.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

E' palese chi stessimo trattando a Cardiff


----------



## alcyppa (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



Va a fare panchina dai rubentini?


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



Marca ha confermato che vuole andarsene.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2017)

Una società che mira seriamente a cambiare la propria storia in Europa non avrebbe il minimo dubbio. Non aggiungo altro e dico subito cge discorsi del tipo "costa troppo", "il calcio italiano non può permetterselo" non mi interessano.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una società che mira seriamente a cambiare la propria storia in Europa non avrebbe il minimo dubbio. Non aggiungo altro e dico subito cge discorsi del tipo "costa troppo", "il calcio italiano non può permetterselo" non mi interessano.



Non verrà mai a fare panchina, scordatelo


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non verrà mai a fare panchina, scordatelo



OT
Posso chiedervi una cosa? Perché date importanza alle idiozie che sparano gli pseudogiornalari o pesudoopinionisti? È un discorso in generale che faccio per tutti i tifosi di tutte le squadre di calcio. Certe castronerie andrebbero semplicemente ignorate, punto. Anche le perle che stanno sparando i vari Piccinini, Sabatini e compagnia su Donnaruma (anche se infuriarsi del fatto che questo signori col gastronauta erano agnellini ci sta tutto). A dargli importanza fate semplicemente il loro gioco.
Fine OT


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> OT
> Posso chiedervi una cosa? Perché date importanza alle idiozie che sparano gli pseudogiornalari o pesudoopinionisti? È un discorso in generale che faccio per tutti i tifosi di tutte le squadre di calcio. Certe castronerie andrebbero semplicemente ignorate, punto. Anche le perle che stanno sparando i vari Piccinini, Sabatini e compagnia su Donnaruma (anche se infuriarsi del fatto che questo signori col gastronauta erano agnellini ci sta tutto). A dargli importanza fate semplicemente il loro gioco.
> Fine OT



Perchè in Italia 9 tifosi su 10 pendono dalle labbra di questi tipi qui.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> OT
> Posso chiedervi una cosa? Perché date importanza alle idiozie che sparano gli pseudogiornalari o pesudoopinionisti? È un discorso in generale che faccio per tutti i tifosi di tutte le squadre di calcio. Certe castronerie andrebbero semplicemente ignorate, punto. Anche le perle che stanno sparando i vari Piccinini, Sabatini e compagnia su Donnaruma (anche se infuriarsi del fatto che questo signori col gastronauta erano agnellini ci sta tutto). A dargli importanza fate semplicemente il loro gioco.
> Fine OT



Perché poi vi chiedete perché state sulle balotas al 99% degli italiani non juventini.
Perché quando si parla/scrive/disserta di juve, l'obiettività viene messa in saccoccia, giusto per usare un eufemismo

Vedi, neanche a farlo apposta...
Appena aperto dal mod. 
Marani: "Donnarumma vada alla Juve, al Real si brucerebbe."
Direttore di sky, casualmente


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



C'è qualche strano allineamento dei pianeti che ha causato l'addio di Donnarumma e ora quello di CR7???

Stai a vedere che domani Messi annuncia che va all'Inter di Suning


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2017)

A Mendes dico di portarcelo...

A Fassone e Li dico che tanto si ripaga da solo...


----------



## mrsmit (16 Giugno 2017)

Dai Li, hai speso più di un miliardo ormai e ti sembra questo il momento di accorciare il braccino....... su, su, un piccolo sforzo potremmo farlo anche noi tifosi che compreremmo la maglia originale.......
Ps: organizza una colletta in Cina, ci metterai un attimo a tirare su i soldi che servono.

Che bello sognare..........


----------



## Dany20 (16 Giugno 2017)

Scambio con Dollarumma Più un conguaglio a favore del Real.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Vi immaginate la faccia del ciccione se prendiamo CR7?


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2017)

Se stanotte a Pechino sbloccassero i fondi...un bell'assegno di Huarong...una visita a Florentino...CR7 in cambio di Bamboccio - Vacca e 150 milioni

Per CR7 stipendio annuale da 30 milioni netti all'anno per 5 anni...offerti dal nuovo Sponsor Baidu


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Giugno 2017)

*Sky Bet batte a 2.75 il ritorno di Cristiano Ronaldo al Manchester United. *


----------



## Luca_Taz (16 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Se stanotte a Pechino sbloccassero i fondi...un bell'assegno di Huarong...una visita a Florentino...CR7 in cambio di Bamboccio - Vacca e 150 milioni
> 
> Per CR7 stipendio annuale da 30 milioni netti all'anno per 5 anni...offerti dal nuovo Sponsor Baidu


 ai preliminari uefa?

si


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Vieni da noiiii!!! Abbiamo anche preso Andre Silva e Musacchio che sono due gran bei ragazzi!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Se stanotte a Pechino sbloccassero i fondi...un bell'assegno di Huarong...una visita a Florentino...CR7 in cambio di Bamboccio - Vacca e 150 milioni
> 
> Per CR7 stipendio annuale da 30 milioni netti all'anno per 5 anni...offerti dal nuovo Sponsor Baidu



Dammi il numero del tuo spacciatore ti prego


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> ai preliminari uefa?
> 
> si


Ne ha vinte tante di Champions; l'Europa League gli manca


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

va a fare la riserva alla juve


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sky Bet batte a 2.75 il ritorno di Cristiano Ronaldo al Manchester United. *



Penso che se andasse li, Morata si impiccherebbe il giorno dopo


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Giugno 2017)

Spero che vada allo united solo per vedere Morata venir sbattuto in panchina


----------



## Pit96 (16 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Spero che vada allo united solo per vedere Morata venir sbattuto in panchina



Non sarebbe male


----------



## addox (16 Giugno 2017)

Ora apro il sondaggio Chi volete tra Cristiano e Kalinic?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora A Bola: il quotidiano portoghese riporta una clamorosa indiscrezione che potrebbe letteralmente far implodere il calciomercato europeo. Cristiano Ronaldo ha comunicato a Perez la sua decisione: andare via dal Real Madrid. Decisione irreversibile per via dei guai col fisco spagnolo.



*Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2017)

Mendes e Fassone sono amiconi


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



4 giorni di merchandising cinese


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



Curiosissimo di vedere chi si accollerà questa spesa. Manchester? Parigi? Chi sa


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



Ripeto: se solo avessimo una proprietà davvero ambiziosa...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se solo avessimo una proprietà davvero ambiziosa...



Tanto da voi farebbe panchina


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se solo avessimo una proprietà davvero ambiziosa...


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se solo avessimo una proprietà davvero ambiziosa...



Già. Non è regalato ma non è neanche una cifra così pazzesca.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già. Non è regalato ma non è neanche una cifra così pazzesca.



Ma poi 400 milioni questo te li farebbe tornare in un lampo. E sarebbe anche il modo migliore di promuovere il nostro brand all'estero (Ronaldo probabilmente è più conosciuto della Juventus stessa). Ma tanto sono le amare parole di chi sa che non accadrà mai e che la sua dirigenza di buffoni preferisce fare le solite mafiate da italiota per i soliti giocatorini.


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2017)

va al Manchester, c'è già un'offerta di 180 mil


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Giugno 2017)

400 milioni. Infattibile per tutti i club europei forse tranne lo united (fattura più di un miliardo all'anno). Altrimenti solo in Cina è possibile. Rendiamoci conto che questo costa quasi quanto una società top a livello europeo. Comunque mi piacerebbe vederlo tornare in Inghilterra, come Lebron a Cleveland, anche Ronaldo a Manchester. Li farà tornare a vincere la champions


----------



## Tobi (16 Giugno 2017)

l'unica squadra che potrebbe comprarlo è il Manchester United


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2017)

Ma non mi illudo nemmeno che venga da noi. 
Non si può nemmeno sognare uno così attualmente.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma non mi illudo nemmeno che venga da noi.
> Non si può nemmeno sognare uno così attualmente.



E dimentichi anche: sALta CoNtiii!! CinEzi FalZZi!!111


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E dimentichi anche: sALta CoNtiii!! CinEzi FalZZi!!111



No vabbè a parte gli scherzi, piena fiducia alla società. Questo sicuramente,però davvero CR7 mi sembra improbabile. È vero che abbiamo buoni contatti con Mendes, la carta del bamboccio. E un colpo del genere si vende da solo. Ma rimarrà solo un sogno.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Giugno 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> No vabbè a parte gli scherzi, piena fiducia alla società. Questo sicuramente,però davvero CR7 mi sembra improbabile. È vero che abbiamo buoni contatti con Mendes, la carta del bamboccio. E un colpo del genere si vende da solo. Ma rimarrà solo un sogno.



No hai ragione, infatti non stavo parlando di te 
Ronaldo è impossibile per chiunque tranne un paio di club europei e qualcuno in Cina forse


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



"Ciao Jorge, ti ricordi tutti i complimenti che ci hai fatto l'altro giorno? Si? Allora senti un po'..."


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



Penso che potrebbe solo tornare allo United,non ce lo vedo uno competitivo come lui a svernare in Cina.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Ciao Jorge, ti ricordi tutti i complimenti che ci hai fatto l'altro giorno? Si? Allora senti un po'..."



Già me lo vedo, diretta Facebook , scrivania di casa milan, fassone a sinistra, Mirabelli a destra e Cristiano Ronaldo al centro.
Ahah si si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*


Fassone ha detto che arriverà un top davanti  In realtà trattano sottobanco da mesi e ora Cristiano ha deciso di dare la sterzata decisiva


----------



## sballotello (16 Giugno 2017)

accettano il prestito con diritto di riscatto?


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



Comunque se partisse CR7 io fossi in *Modric*, in questo mondo di ladri e mercenari, farei la scelta di cuore per il *Milan*


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> accettano il prestito con diritto di riscatto?



Mi hai steso. Ahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque se partisse CR7 io fossi in *Modric*, in questo mondo di ladri e mercenari, farei la scelta di cuore per il *Milan*


Fossi in Modric lo seguirei al Milan, sai com'è


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2017)

United.


----------



## Snake (16 Giugno 2017)

Frontpage di Marca


----------



## Pit96 (16 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me non se ne va. E se volesse andare via chi sborserebbe 400 milioni? 

Comunque se proprio deve andar via... facciamo Ronaldo+James+Modric per DOLLARumma


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Marca conferma: Ronaldo non vuole più giocare col Real, è rimasto molto deluso dalla non presa di posizione da parte del club. Nuno Luz, grande conoscente del portoghese, conferma che la sua avventura al Real probabilmente finirà quest'anno. Il prezzo, secondo il giornale spagnolo, è stato fissato sui 400 mln di euro.*



Seeee 800!

Il prezzo giusto, considerato che ha 32 anni, potrebbe essere 150-170 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seeee 800!
> 
> Il prezzo giusto, considerato che ha 32 anni, potrebbe essere 150-170 milioni.



Morata 90, Pogba 100 e Ronaldo 150 ?


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Morata 90, Pogba 100 e Ronaldo 150 ?



E' il più forte insieme a Messi, ma bisogna considerare che ha 32 anni ed è quasi senza ginocchia.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Giugno 2017)

Oh sentite, ma io la follia per cr7 la farei. Un colpo mediatico senza precedenti. Vinceremmo tutto l'anno prossimo. E Donnarumma a rosicare.


----------



## fra29 (16 Giugno 2017)

400 mil? Costa quanto metà Milan.
Comunque al PSG non ci andrà mai.
Va da Mou..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non se ne va. E se volesse andare via chi sborserebbe 400 milioni?
> 
> Comunque se proprio deve andar via... facciamo Ronaldo+James+Modric per DOLLARumma


Facciamo tutta la rosa del Real Madrid per la nostra?


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Chi lo prende fa una follia (tecnicamente dico, poi col merchandising si ripagheranno l'investimento forse). Ormai gioca da fermo. Segna nelle partite decisive perché è un fenomeno (per me tra i primi 5 di ogni tempo), ma è il 60% di quello bestiale e a tutto campo che era negli ultimi anni dello United.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Facciamo tutta la rosa del Real Madrid per la nostra?



Eh no, Bacca io lo terrei


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Chi lo prende fa una follia (tecnicamente dico, poi col merchandising si ripagheranno l'investimento forse). Ormai gioca da fermo. Segna nelle partite decisive perché è un fenomeno (per me tra i primi 5 di ogni tempo), ma è il 60% di quello bestiale e a tutto campo che era negli ultimi anni dello United.


Eh, ormai è un 9, ma il più letale del mondo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Chi è questo Cristiano? Non lo conosco bene, l'ho visto giocare un paio di volte, però posso dire senza dubbio che è molto molto più scarso di Bacca. Mi tengo Carlos tutta la vita.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2017)

Tornerà a Manchester secondo me ..
Comunque donnarumma ha scelto il periodo giusto per andare a vincere a Madrid


----------

